# Recipe Software for Mac



## chef davide (Jul 8, 2009)

I just switch to Mac but can't find a good Recipe Software that I can use with Mac. Before I used Mastercook and Big Oven but both don't work on Mac.
Has anyone have a alternative preferably that I can export my recipe to it?
Thank you
Davide


----------



## leeniek (Aug 21, 2009)

I use a mac and I have mastercook on it. It needs MacOS 9 to run (well at least the version I have does anyway) but I am pretty sure I have a fairly old version. 

My husband developed something for me in supercard and I love it. I know absolutely nothing about this kind of stuff but it's a great way (for me anyway) to keep my recipes organized and if I find one online that I like I can just copy and paste it onto a new card and it's there whenever I want it.


----------



## italchef (Jan 27, 2010)

There's one that seems pretty good that I've started using called Macgourmet. It seems pretty flexible and figures out nutritional information as well as cross indexing. The nice thing about this one is that it has an iPhone app that synchs with your desktop. 

Mick


----------



## aric87 (Aug 6, 2010)

what are the differences between macgourmet and mastercook? i have a mac and a pc, but id rather use the mac. Any help please?


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

Can you run a "PC emulator" on your MAC? Then you could run Mastercook.

I've never used (or seen) MACGourmet but I'm somewhat familiar with Mastercook, started using v6.0 back in 2002 or so. I like it, it does what I want

Recipe management
Recipe costing
Menu costing
Shopping list
Powerful Search
Separate cookbooks (so you don't lose EVERYTHING)
Nutritional Analysis (albeit not the most current USDA database, but who really cares)
$20 maximum (well, plus shipping, though you CAN download a full version)
Got questions? Ask them...


----------



## aric87 (Aug 6, 2010)

ya, i did think about that as well chef. I had planned on that, as many people have praised mastercook, but if macgourmet does the same, id rather use that. From what ive heard, running the pc emulator makes the mac vulnerable to pc viruses as well, and that would be like hiring a culinary student as my sous chef.... ewwww


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

Ahh, I see your point, my apologies, I cannot guide you on MACGourmet


----------



## aric87 (Aug 6, 2010)

That's ok chef, I appreciate the effort. Thank you


----------

